# Alternatives to Green Glue Sealant



## kjames05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Note: this thread is about GG Sealant (orange tube), NOT GG Noiseproofing Compound (green tube)

I'm looking for a cost effective solution to seal the gaps between drywall corners, and between drywall and subfloor. GG Sealant is an option but is quite expensive at $17 CAD/tube. There are several other similar products and I'm wondering if anyone has worked with them. 

Mono Acoustical Sealant - $9/tube. Manufacturer directions say it can be used to seal drywall partitions but also says it can be used as a vapour barrier sealant. This seems like it is a good option provided it is not sticky like LePage PL Acousti-seal. 

Tremco Acoustical Sealant - $8/tube. Similar manufacturer directions as Mono. 

Has anyone worked with either of these two alternatives? Are there any other alternatives I haven't seen? 

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

How much do you anticipate needing, 10 tubes, 50 tubes?

Bud


----------



## kjames05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> How much do you anticipate needing, 10 tubes, 50 tubes?
> 
> Bud


I'd say somewhere between 30 and 50 tubes


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Did a search to see what size tubes are available and did not find what I expected. Was thinking caulking tubes and the stuff I found was for bicycle tubes. Is that what you are thinking of?

Bud


----------



## kjames05 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> Did a search to see what size tubes are available and did not find what I expected. Was thinking caulking tubes and the stuff I found was for bicycle tubes. Is that what you are thinking of?
> 
> Bud


Not exactly, no. Sizing isn't really an issue as I have both large and small caulking guns.

I'm specifically looking for comments and recommendations for anyone who has used these products or similar for sealing around drywall gaps.


----------



## azeotrope (Jun 3, 2015)

kjames05 said:


> Not exactly, no. Sizing isn't really an issue as I have both large and small caulking guns.
> 
> I'm specifically looking for comments and recommendations for anyone who has used these products or similar for sealing around drywall gaps.


Can you post a link to this product you are referring to?

Why not use wall putty (sparkle or drywall compound)?


----------



## kjames05 (Nov 8, 2017)

azeotrope said:


> Can you post a link to this product you are referring to?
> 
> Why not use wall putty (sparkle or drywall compound)?


Drywall compound isn't remotely close to the products I'm considering as it's non-flexible once cured. 



https://www.homedepot.ca/product/green-glue-noise-proofing-sealant/1000837169











DAP Mono Synthetic Butyl Rubber Acoustical Sealant - Dark Grey - Long-Lasting - Caulk Gun Application - Non-Skinning


Upgrade your home's acoustic seal with this durable, sound-dampening MONO® Acoustical Sealant. This sealant effectively dampens sound coming through ...




www.rona.ca


----------



## Onetrav (Feb 23, 2021)

I waited for Menards to run the brown bag said and I bought all they had. Then I went to another one and bought all they had... Check out my YouTube channel for more.


----------

